# marine personal property tax???????



## jimmystriton

Doe sanyone agree with this crap. I saved and saved to buy a boat. I bought a boat and paid sales tax on it. The I pay to register the trailer...then I pay DNR to register the boat...then to find out I have to pay a tax for personal property...what kind of crap is this. Oh yeah I also have to pay to use what used to be a lake......Talk about sticking it to you......GA has that down. This should be so illegal. Whta about bycycle tax they dont have it. no four wheeler tax. Why is it the harder you work the more the gov sticks it to you.....Is there no one else here that calls ****** on this.....


----------



## UGA Bass Fisher

*I hear ya Jimmy*



jimmystriton said:


> Doe sanyone agree with this crap. I saved and saved to buy a boat. I bought a boat and paid sales tax on it. The I pay to register the trailer...then I pay DNR to register the boat...then to find out I have to pay a tax for personal property...what kind of crap is this. Oh yeah I also have to pay to use what used to be a lake......Talk about sticking it to you......GA has that down. This should be so illegal. Whta about bycycle tax they dont have it. no four wheeler tax. Why is it the harder you work the more the gov sticks it to you.....Is there no one else here that calls ****** on this.....



But it aint just here in Ga. I lived in Southern California for a while. What they dont call taxes there are "Fees".


----------



## Randy

It is nothing more than a luxury tax.


----------



## jimmystriton

what about people on bikes lets make them pay bike tax. and people that walk can pay walking tax. So if I am understanding if you work hard to have nice toys the gov is going to put it to you.....if your a bum you get free handouts from them......oh makes sense....canada is looking better and better.......


----------



## Randy

They woud tax all that too if they had a way to track it.  They can only tax what they can track and determine you have.  When you fill out the boat registration, the WRD sends a copy to your local tax accessor so they know you have one!!!


----------



## jimmystriton

maybe they can take all that tax money for the luxury items and buy some water to fill up lanier. But before that they will have to make sure they give the COE off for a few weeks so they dont let it all go......just venting...I think this is such ****** that they are able to do that......


----------



## javelin225ho

im with ya bro!  i just got notification on my "Luxury" tax......now i have to go take my 20ft luxury item and put 30 gal of gas in it and pay the 15 cent state tax on it plus the 18 cent fed tax on every gallon.....its crap if you ask me.  atleast we dont have to pay a toll on the roads that lead to the lake......well, atleast i dont.


----------



## Grey Ghost

Have you contributed to the Charlston ramp project and, if not, do you plan to use it?


----------



## ranger1977

The harder you work, the more "stuff" you have.  The more "stuff" you have, the more "they" want.  It is becoming more difficult each year for the working man just to survive in this country, let alone have any fun.


----------



## Gmonkey

Would you expect anything different?   The gov't soaks you for everything they can.  
Yes, the more you make, the more they take.  It still beats being a bum.  Bums dont have boats.


----------



## jimmystriton

it is only that way till you get into politics then the more you make the less you give. the gov is so crooked and we allow it. look at our VP is there no conflict of interest since he is getting richer every day from the war. He owns most of the private stuff there or has invested KBR, blackwater......the longer we are there the more he makes.......does no one else see this as wrong?


----------



## grim

I dont know about GA, but in FL make sure you dont pay sales tax on the motor.  It is exempt, you only pay on the boat.


----------



## jimmystriton

i am not sure, i paid taxes on all of it in TN when I bought it. What about thoses 250,000 house boats on lanier and the yachts. If i pay 250.00 on a 40K bass boat do they pay thousands on them a year.....I would be willing to bet there is a clause that if you can live on it then it does not apply. Again sorry for all the rucus just aggrivated about this stupid luxury tax.......as for earlier yes i paid toward the boat ramp every time i put in. as well as donated. Dont think we should have to donate for the COE to fix them....with all the taxes(boat registration, trailer registration, gas taxs, boat ramp fees, day use fees, if you use charleston seperate boat ramp fees.) I believe that we have donated more than enough. With all those fees there should be a guy there to back you into the dang water.......


----------



## Randy

Gmonkey said:


> Would you expect anything different?   The gov't soaks you for everything they can.
> Yes, the more you make, the more they take.  It still beats being a bum.  Bums dont have boats.



Maybe but I can tell you this. If the Dems get back in and taxes go back up I will quit working so hard to have so little.  I'll give up working, use my kayaks (which are not taxed by the way) and be a bum and go fish every day and live off the gooberment.


----------



## Bob Smith

*Taxes!*

I can tell you we didn't have these crazy taxes in Texas. I think it's robbery in every sense of the word. In Texas you had the annual boat registration and you had to keep your trailer tags up to date annually. There were normal property taxes and there were local sales taxes. Here in Georgia, you have a State Income Tax, Property Taxes, Sales taxes (local and state), registration fees for all of your vehicles and this "personal property tax" (you guys are right, call it what you want but it's a "Luxury tax" pure and simple!). Just who is benefitting from all of this revenue?


----------



## Randy

Bob Smith said:


> Just who is benefitting from all of this revenue?



Those who do not pay taxes.


----------



## capt stan

Yep I take it every year with a lot of pain for my boat. It kills me I have to pay more tax on my boat then the truck that pulls it. Makes NO sense


----------



## Gmonkey

jimmystriton said:


> He owns most of the private stuff there or has invested KBR, blackwater......the longer we are there the more he makes.......does no one else see this as wrong?




No.

Cheney has nothing to do with Blackwater.  
Name one other company that is able to do what Haliburton does in Iraq.  I don't think any other company submitted a bid.


----------



## Gmonkey

By the way, I think the boat tax sucks too.  

I was curious how the state of Ga knows I keep my boat in Bartow co.  I called and asked, and they said the person at the storage place must have phoned it in.    Nothing in my boat registration mentioned Bartow co.  Maybe the tax here is lower than Cobb.


----------



## jimmystriton

if you believe he cheney is not loading his pocket you are crazy. You know why there were no other bids...cause it was closed.......they were the only bid accepted. Unless you have been there I dont think you have any right to make any judgement on what goes on there. Our gov is robbing us and if we continue to sit back it is going to nothing but get worse.......what happened to standing up for what is right.....run down to the hospital and see if you can get a backbone and stand up for what is right.....just like pressing 1 for english.......or saying the pledge of allegiance with the word god in it. If you dont like it LEAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!our fore fathers sure would be proud.....


----------



## Randy

You are correct but unfortunately we have waited too long.  More than 51% of the people in this country are in some way depoendent on the gooberment.

Once that got the majority we will never be able to turn this around.


----------



## jimmystriton

we can still try for our kids sake......i remember my grandpa said you are not beat until you give up...i try to live by that......


----------



## Nautical Son

Jimmy, There is a page that asks you the value of the boat- now heres the tricky part---NO MATTER HOW NEW IT IS NOT WORTH MORE THAN 6300.00-----not taxed if the value of the BOAT (not MOTOR) is less than like 6500.00 or something like that, got that straight from the Hall County Tax Office after they nailed me for my sailboat which I paid 4000.00 for and they valued it at 14,000. I called and asked them when they were gonna cut me a check and pick-up the boat I was gonna sell them. Then proceded to refuse to pay the tax seeing as how I had a Bill of Sale and canceled check from the purchase. My marina sent them the information.


----------



## dawg2

Gmonkey said:


> No.
> 
> Cheney has nothing to do with Blackwater.
> Name one other company that is able to do what Haliburton does in Iraq.  I don't think any other company submitted a bid.



Wal Mart.


----------



## Randy

TGattis said:


> Jimmy, There is a page that asks you the value of the boat- now heres the tricky part---NO MATTER HOW NEW IT IS NOT WORTH MORE THAN 6300.00-----not taxed if the value of the BOAT (not MOTOR) is less than like 6500.00 or something like that,
> .



Can you confirm that?  I would really like to know.  My county says it is th value of the boat, motor and all accessories on the boat like it is minus the trailer.

My Mom actually was the tax accessor for our county and she says it in the boat motor and all accessories and  if it is worth more than $1000.00 it is taxed.


----------



## jimmystriton

I talked to the state revenue dept. It is boat and motor without the trailer. Nything under 7500.00 is not taxable. Anything over is taxed...........


----------



## GThunter5

probably a political thread now, 

www.fairtax.org
Huckabee 08!


----------



## dslary

*********



Randy said:


> Can you confirm that?  I would really like to know.  My county says it is th value of the boat, motor and all accessories on the boat like it is minus the trailer.
> 
> My Mom actually was the tax accessor for our county and she says it in the boat motor and all accessories and  if it is worth more than $1000.00 it is taxed.



I live in Gwinnett county and have a 12' Jon boat built in 1962 with a 5 HP Sears built in 1965.  Value on the boat is max $300.00.  This year a got a tax bill of $.50 for it.  Can you believe the greed?


----------



## Randy

jimmystriton said:


> I talked to the state revenue dept. It is boat and motor without the trailer. Nything under 7500.00 is not taxable. Anything over is taxed...........



They actually told you 7500.00 and not 1000.00.  The county owes me a lot of back tax money!!!


----------



## bow_hunter125

looks like sooner or later everyone is going to be fishing out of jon boats like me!  It's sad that it's coming to this.  People can't get rewarded for their hard work they do to get their toys.


----------



## Luckybuck

Someone needs to explain to Cherokee County.  I have a couple of wave runners for my son and grandaughters to ride on, valued under 3,000 each and they tax the **** on both of them.


----------



## robertyb

The Revenue Dept. is the State of Georgia. They do NOT collect property taxes. They will and do collect taxes on out of state vehicle purchases, mostly autos. and airplanes, on which taxes were not paid at the time of purchase. 

Property taxes are collected by the County in which you live and/or own property. They do collect taxes on boats. The amount is figured on the cost of the boat and motor not including the trailer. You paid the tax on the trailer by buying a tag for it and that is where they got the original information to send you a questionaire about the boat from. 

This is no different whatsoever than the tax you pay by purchasing your vehicle tags every year. You own it, it is taxable.

Do I like it? ************ NO.

I collected taxes for the Revenue Dept. for 34 years.  I hate them.    But I do know my taxes


----------



## CAL

An individual is exempt from personal property tax for 7500.00 period,not everything over 7500.00!After the 7500.00 exempt,everything else a person owns is taxed accordingly.The DNR reports to the county where a boat is located,not the marina!A boat is taxed in the county it is located for 184 days out of the year.


----------



## Chickenjohn42

javelin225ho said:


> im with ya bro!  i just got notification on my "Luxury" tax......now i have to go take my 20ft luxury item and put 30 gal of gas in it and pay the 15 cent state tax on it plus the 18 cent fed tax on every gallon.....its crap if you ask me.  atleast we dont have to pay a toll on the roads that lead to the lake......well, atleast i dont.


Don't give them ideas .


----------



## stevetarget

i get this same form every year. all the values are blank. I could not remember how much i said the boat, motor, trailer and extras were worth the previous year so i would make something else up each year. Now I save a copy from the previous year and depreciate the heck out of it each year.  In a few years they will owe me money.


----------



## Cypress94

I bought a Tracker brand new in 99, and Cobb Co. taxed it for 5 yrs, I just kept deducting 20% as the value of the boat.  Never got another bill after it got under $4,000.

Last year, I bought a 10 yr. old boat, and while I paid $9,900, I traded the Tracker in on it.  The dealer gave me $3500 off, so I paid him $6400.  To this day, Jones County hasn't sent me a bill for taxes.  My solution:  just keep buying those old boats.  That luxury tax is a joke!

I don't understand--if you own a camper with a toilet in it, you can DEDUCT it as a second home, but if you own a boat, they stick it to you??


----------



## jimmystriton

Rob you said you paid tax on the trailer when you register it...what about when you register the boat. And it is incorrect that the county does this. The county determines the mil amount the state revenue dept. is the ones responsible for ensuring the counties do this.... Anyway we can complain all day and it is not going to change. Those who make the rules dont always play by them...the ahrder you work the more toys you save and make sacrifices for the more they take......It does feel good to just vent for a bit. Glad you all feel the same way......see ya on the pond.


----------



## turtlebug

So is this the red and white form we got in the mail the other day from our Brooks County offices?  We bought a Riverhawk in April of last year from a Woody's member and registered it, got the tag for the trailer and all and then we get this THING in the mail asking us the value and such.  

Is this what ya'll are talking about cause we were kind of dumbfounded, never got anything like that before, be it motorcycle, boat, car.


----------



## Randy

turtlebug said:


> So is this the red and white form we got in the mail the other day from our Brooks County offices?  We bought a Riverhawk in April of last year from a Woody's member and registered it, got the tag for the trailer and all and then we get this THING in the mail asking us the value and such.
> 
> Is this what ya'll are talking about cause we were kind of dumbfounded, never got anything like that before, be it motorcycle, boat, car.



Yes.  Welcome to the world of luxury taxes.


----------



## Randy

one thing to think about:

There are lots of fishermen that would love to able to afford a 20,000.00 boat like mine and the gas and the upkeep and would be gald to pay the tax if they could.  Not saying I like to pay these taxes but I an thankful I can.


----------



## Nautical Son

I'll let you know another way to beat this stupid  tax too. If you own multiple watercraft, then simply register each one in another family members name and avoid the collective total amount of one persons personal property amount. Works great for my buddy who owns 4 vessels.

I never value anything as much as I paid for it regardless.


----------



## urack8ball

Tbug thats what it is & make sure you send it back to em!! I recieved that form and threw it away, feeling "theres no way they'll tax a 12' jonboat that wasnt worth the amount of welding rod it took to make it float". Next year there was an assessment of $2500 on it. Took me weeks to get that straight......(I never had to pay anything on it)


----------



## potsticker

Thats childs play. I havent had my boat out in 3 months and my county still charges me tax on it like it wuz new! We pay sales taxes at purchase, we pay a tag fee every year, we send the money to the dnr to register said boat. we pay gas tax when we fill the boat with gas. We pay(user fee) to launch our boat. Yet we let horse and 4 wheelers drive all over our wmas, and they dont pay a dime. We buy sportsmens license to help the state dnr. Im throu with this stuff. Like last feb. on lake lanier, when me and my cousin came upon a dnr boat duing striper surveys. They waved us over to a closer look of their electronic catch. we exchanged pleasantries, and a game official said, thanks for buying a fishing license. I retorted as we drifted away, who said we had a fishing license? They still may be untangling these guys out of their boat!


----------



## Ron288

jimmystriton said:


> Doe sanyone agree with this crap. I saved and saved to buy a boat. I bought a boat and paid sales tax on it. The I pay to register the trailer...then I pay DNR to register the boat...then to find out I have to pay a tax for personal property...what kind of crap is this. Oh yeah I also have to pay to use what used to be a lake......Talk about sticking it to you......GA has that down. This should be so illegal. Whta about bycycle tax they dont have it. no four wheeler tax. Why is it the harder you work the more the gov sticks it to you.....Is there no one else here that calls ****** on this.....




I think they call it luxury tax.


----------



## Buckeye1

i was shocked when i got mine in the mail because i never got one when i had my used carolina skiff but i just bout a triton brand new and got this lovely letter in the mail...crooked folks


----------



## mesocollins

Am I hearing the initial stages to an uprising? I'm in!!!


----------



## Cypress94

mesocollins said:


> Am I hearing the initial stages to an uprising? I'm in!!!




Me too...where do I sign up??  And while we're at it, I don't care what the schools say, property taxes need to GO AWAY!!!

We need to vote that baby away in November!!!


----------



## Randy

sounds like you guys need to be voting for Huckabee for president.


----------



## twtabb

O got the same form last year. Told them the boat was an1988 model and had two holes in it but I didn't know the value. They sent me a tax notice and placed a value on the boat of over $10,000
It took me a few weeks to get that taken care and dang if they didn't send me another form this year on the same 20 year old boat.


----------



## Cypress94

I just got my "questionnaire" from the county today...shheez, they just don't give up....my boat is 11 years old....but I know they are looking for a goldmine!


----------



## medic42

So where does one come up with the value of a used boat. Mine is only about 8 months old, but I'm sure it is like driving a new car off the lot - it decreases the second it hits the road.


----------



## Randy

medic42 said:


> So where does one come up with the value of a used boat. Mine is only about 8 months old, but I'm sure it is like driving a new car off the lot - it decreases the second it hits the road.



Actually that is the really sad part about this.  On the form, you set the value.  If they think it is too low and they have time they have a chart/form they can go to to look up your boat and get a "recommended value."  Problem is this form does not have every boat or motor so in some cases they guess at which one is closest.  Of course some of the women that know nothing about boats don't know enough to make an informed decission/guess so they may guess higher or lower.  Then if they have it too high you must take something in to prove they are off base.  They don't have to prove the value you do.  They get to guess.


----------



## medic42

Well using NADA, the closest I come up with is about $9500.
I had to do my own figuring because it list the boat with a 25hp and also includes the trailer. I paid 12,500 + taxes when I bout it. Does all this sound about right?


----------



## rayjay

If you have a weak heart don't read the thread in the link below. I ended up paying the taxes on my boat even though I was not responsible for them. The Bartow tax people even admitted that I was not responsible for the taxes but refused to remove the lien on my boat. I ended up paying the taxes [ and late fees ] because I needed to sell the boat and I had to sign a paper saying it was free of liens.

It's one thing to pay taxes that you actually owe but to be forced to pay taxes you don't owe is nothing more than extortion.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=117329


----------



## padula54321

Just call and tell them the boat is in Fla., but you live here......  If it is not stored in GA they cannot make you pay the TAX....


----------



## mudpupy

I had a $2500 Sea ray for 4 years and sold it 4 months ago. I just got tax papers in the mail, for the first time. I call the tax asessers office and told them I sold it, they want me to pay four years back taxes. I told them I had no bill for the last four years so I was not paying it. Let the new owner pay the taxes, I sold all four of my boats.


----------



## stev

Ill let you pay my luxury tax and ill take yours.


----------



## jimmystriton

Here poses another question...where in the heck doe all this luxury tax go.... We can all agree it is not put back into Lanier by the boat ramp issue and the horrible docks they have. I think they should tax 1. the tax away, 2. if we do pay it go out and by bottled water and fill up all the COE lakes. You know with all the boats in the state there would be enough money.But I am sure it is a lot different for different folks. I am amazed how much I have to pay for a 21 ft bass boat. Can you imagine what it must cost those people with the 50ft 250,000.00 cigar type boat...that must be outragous.........


----------



## jimmy_mac

After paying taxes on my Tahoe for 2 years I sold it due to health problems, anyway I filled out the paperwork for the state tax ppl and sent it in along with a copy of the bill of sale. I just got a bill for taxes due that were not paid for 07. I sold the boat in Feb. 07, but yet they want me pay a years tax on it. I refused, so now the tax folks are saying I can't register it...ha, ha, ha. I sold the boat to a guy in Mississippi. These ppl are nuts. I remailed them a copy of the same paperwork, now I get a tax assement notice to fill out for the values for 2008...their right hand has no clue what their left hand is doing.


----------



## LanierSpots

If you own the boat on the first day of the year, you must pay the tax for the entire year.  If you decide not to pay it,  you will have a tax len on your credit report.   Your best bet is to pay it or you will have a very hard time getting it taken off your credit report

From past experience


----------



## DoeMaster

*Re: GA Taxes*



capt stan said:


> Yep I take it every year with a lot of pain for my boat. It kills me I have to pay more tax on my boat then the truck that pulls it. Makes NO sense



Wait a minute brother.....I too pay out the wazoo in "nuisance" taxes on my boats, but the sales tax and annual advalorum (luxury) tax on my truck is also outragous!!  I remember Gov Sonny Perdue running for election on a platform to eliminate all these GA "nuisance" taxes (specifically advalorum taxes)......what happened??  I never heard anything else about it after he was elected!!


----------



## Digital1

It must have been tied in to the GA Flag issue...


----------



## Badluck

I 100% agree this tax is a joke - I remember when I recieved the notification after buying my boat - I thought it was a county tax instead of a state tax - I called the county and asked them  - If I have to pay this tax - will you pay for my gas to get to the lake, since we have no lakes in our county - That is when I found out it was a state tax - 

So I wonder what they use the money for - You have to pay at every ramp and our ramps and docks are not kept up on any lake I fish on - I have lived in Al and FL - no taxes like this and you never have to pay to lauch your boat at public ramp. 

I always try to launch from a marina in georgia - at least someone profits instaed of the state which takes the money and provides no services. This state should have made changes to this, when they passed the fishing Georgia bill. They could have gave back to all the people that spend money in the state.

It is all insane


----------



## RUEUST

I am holding my"Marine Property Tax Return And Schedules" form in my hand and it reads: 
DATE PURCHASED: 2003
PURCHASED: Used
HORSEPOWER: 150
COST of Boat $4000
COST of motor $0
COST of boat and motor  (Excluding Trailer).  $4000
Says nothing about the value. 
So I say on the 2nd year you payed nothing for it THAT YEAR so the cost is Zero. (wonder is that would fly in court)? Did not try that one!

HOWEVER,  I bought my boat sold it to my friend $4000 (cough cough) only a title change to his name. Then he sold it back to me for $4000.  New title.  Now my tax form says COST of boat and motor is $4000 and I pay no taxes on it. All for a total cost of 2 title tranfers at $18 each. How do you like me now, tax man.  They make the rules. They are not any smarter than you. It is your job to make the rules work for you.


----------



## riverrat

i agree the taxes are bull****, so lets form a band of boating brothers and protest the outragous taxes! LOL!


----------



## jodelf9

I want to buy a used boat that cost $14,000.00.  If my wife and I share ownership of it do we each get a $7,500.00 exemption?


----------



## Randy

You don't get exemptions!  You get inclusions.


----------



## switmer01

I have a 99 22ft Crownline, a 06 Yamaha VX110  and a 04 Triton 186 w/150 I received the tax form once....told them boats were sold never heard from them again.


----------



## rford90

riverrat hit the nail right on the head. Until boaters ban together and start petitions and contact their local representatives this will continue. About ten years ago the state taxed horses people owned for  pleasure. Around this same time the state stopped taxing tractors that people bought to use around their house. The state was even taxing tools that mechanics bought with their own money to use at their jobs if the value of the tools was over a certain amount. This stopped when enough people got together and started serious complaining. Start by emailing your local representatives and get everyone you know and people on this site to start contacting their representatives. If they get enough complaints it will make it to discussion, this is an election year. Around three years ago they made exemptions for boats valued under $7,500.00, which left many boaters with nothing to complain about. It's a luxury tax and if Mr. Purdue wants to promote his Georgia Fishing project this would be a good place to start. Maybe we can get Sonny to hold a prayer session and ask God if this luxury tax put on the back of a hard working person trying to enjoy himself is right, he took the time to pray for rain and it worked. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

I have a 1982 boat with a 1986 motor.  I got one of those stupid forms from Gwinnett County.  I valued it at like $1500 and never heard anything back from them, so I guess I don't owe them anything.


----------



## trickworm

yep I got the same forms and filled them things out and sent them back arox value of my boat is about 3.000 they valued it at 7grand . some one over there is smokin some good stuff . this crap just ticks me off . that they can sent the value of any peace of property that they don't own. i guess there out to screw the little man any way they can . OUR GOVERNMENT SUCKS .  I'M MOVIN TO CANADA


----------



## Randy

switmer01 said:


> I have a 99 22ft Crownline, a 06 Yamaha VX110  and a 04 Triton 186 w/150 I received the tax form once....told them boats were sold never heard from them again.



When they decide to ride out to your house and see you with them they will not only tax you on them but back tax youo on them.


----------



## DYI hunting

I wonder how long before personal property tax is expanded to include ATV's, Tractors, Golf Carts, and other recreational vehicles?


----------



## jettman96

The problem with those is that you don't have to register them to use them, like you do with a boat.  DNR and the State can keep tabs on ya if you register the boat.  Where as the other are not registered and much harder for the state keep up with who actually owns them.


----------



## Randy

Ding Ding!!! and the ONLY reason they do not tax them.


----------



## DYI hunting

jettman96 said:


> The problem with those is that you don't have to register them to use them, like you do with a boat.  DNR and the State can keep tabs on ya if you register the boat.  Where as the other are not registered and much harder for the state keep up with who actually owns them.



Don't mention that on a public thread, Lord knows what politician is reading this saying "wow, we could really boost revenue by registering ATVs, tractors, and golf carts."


----------



## foodplotplanter

i look for em to start taxing riding mowers before long.
thats a luxury,you could use a push mower,or weed eater,maybe even a sling blade.


----------



## Jerry1

trickworm said:


> OUR GOVERNMENT SUCKS .  I'M MOVIN TO CANADA



When you get up there, tell Alec Baldwin and Susan Saranden I said hello.


----------



## foodplotplanter

DYI hunting said:


> Don't mention that on a public thread, Lord knows what politician is reading this saying "wow, we could really boost revenue by registering ATVs, tractors, and golf carts."



they all ready do in some places if they know you have it.
believe me,they get there share for my tractors,and then some


----------



## jodelf9

*Personal property tax exemption*

It does not matter how many people own the personal property(s) if the value exceeds  $7500.00 somebody pays taxes on it. Sorry for the mistake.

Every individual in the state of Georgia gets a $7,500.00 exemption on personal property taxes.   If two individuals own a boat valued at $14,000.00 neither person owes any taxes because their interest does not exceed the $7,500.00 exemption.  


O.C.G.A. § 48-5-42.1 


GEORGIA CODE
Copyright 2007 by The State of Georgia
All rights reserved.

*** Current through the 2007 Regular Session ***

TITLE 48.  REVENUE AND TAXATION  
CHAPTER 5.  AD VALOREM TAXATION OF PROPERTY  
ARTICLE 2.  PROPERTY TAX EXEMPTIONS AND DEFERRAL  
PART 1.  TAX EXEMPTIONS 

O.C.G.A. § 48-5-42.1  (2007)

§ 48-5-42.1.  Personal property tax exemption for property valued at $7,500.00 or less 


   (a) It is the intent of this Code section to exempt from the payment of ad valorem taxation certain tangible personal property on which the tax due does not exceed the reasonable cost of administering and collecting the tax.

(b) All tangible personal property of a taxpayer, except motor vehicles, trailers, and mobile homes, shall be exempt from all ad valorem taxation if the actual fair market value of the total amount of taxable tangible personal property owned by the taxpayer within the county, as determined by the board of tax assessors, does not exceed $7,500.00.

HISTORY: Code 1981, § 48-5-42.1, enacted by Ga. L. 1986, p. 878, § 1; Ga. L. 1988, p. 13, § 48; Ga. L. 2001, p. 1218, § 1.


----------



## cody spires

It Is A Gov't Thing They Want Everything You Make.


----------



## cody spires

It Is A Gov't Thing, They Want Everything You Make


----------



## Bubba_1122

Someone told me a trick to avoid this taxation trap (of course, I would never do this). 

Next time you buy a boat, get 2 bills of sale. 

Get one for the boat and motor. 

Get a separate one for the trailer (with a very low value on the trailer). 

When you go buy your tag (which is where much of the information for the tax office comes from), give them the bill of sale for the trailer. Leave the bill of sale for the boat at home (it's not really relevant for getting a tag).

Don't mention that it's a boat trailer. 

Buy your tag, fly beneath the radar, and go about your business. 

Will they pick you up through state registrations? I don't know. Some say they've done it this way and not received a tax bill for their boat or motor in over 5 years.


----------



## dmc60

jodelf9 said:


> Every individual in the state of Georgia gets a $7,500.00 exemption on personal property taxes.   If two individuals own a boat valued at $14,000.00 neither person owes any taxes because their interest does not exceed the $7,500.00 exemption.
> 
> 
> O.C.G.A. § 48-5-42.1
> 
> 
> GEORGIA CODE
> Copyright 2007 by The State of Georgia
> All rights reserved.
> 
> *** Current through the 2007 Regular Session ***
> 
> TITLE 48.  REVENUE AND TAXATION
> CHAPTER 5.  AD VALOREM TAXATION OF PROPERTY
> ARTICLE 2.  PROPERTY TAX EXEMPTIONS AND DEFERRAL
> PART 1.  TAX EXEMPTIONS
> 
> O.C.G.A. § 48-5-42.1  (2007)
> 
> § 48-5-42.1.  Personal property tax exemption for property valued at $7,500.00 or less
> 
> 
> (a) It is the intent of this Code section to exempt from the payment of ad valorem taxation certain tangible personal property on which the tax due does not exceed the reasonable cost of administering and collecting the tax.
> 
> (b) All tangible personal property of a taxpayer, except motor vehicles, trailers, and mobile homes, shall be exempt from all ad valorem taxation if the actual fair market value of the total amount of taxable tangible personal property owned by the taxpayer within the county, as determined by the board of tax assessors, does not exceed $7,500.00.
> 
> HISTORY: Code 1981, § 48-5-42.1, enacted by Ga. L. 1986, p. 878, § 1; Ga. L. 1988, p. 13, § 48; Ga. L. 2001, p. 1218, § 1.





Well according to this they owe me money back that I paid on a used jet ski. That was valued at less than this amount.
Can't they read the values of this stuff like most normal people would do? NADA provides a very easy to use format for determining the value of a Boat, Motor, Car, Motorcycle, Jet Ski, Etc. Etc.

In any case we pay enough in sales tax when we buy these big ticket items, cars and motorcycles included that we shouldn't have to pay any property taxes on this crap.

Why don't we get a credit for all of the road use tax we pay on gas? 

There are numerous other states that don't have any property taxes on motor vehicles and boats. Florida is one of them. I know for a fact that a tag for a car or light truck is like maybe $48.00. It doesn't matter if its a $1,000 dollar car or $100,000 dollar car.

I think people should get together an form an electronic pettition, and serve the Governor.


----------



## porkbelly

switmer01 said:


> I have a 99 22ft Crownline, a 06 Yamaha VX110  and a 04 Triton 186 w/150 I received the tax form once....told them boats were sold never heard from them again.


I tried that once. They got me when I went to get the tag for the trailer. They would not give me the tag for my truck until the back taxes were paid. They can also cancel your tag and you will not know it. BTDT


----------



## david coker

i had the same problem in gwinnett co. after meeting with them and  one of ther accessers told me that if you use your boat in salt water the value drops a whole lot .


----------



## TheBishop

There is only one solution. Fair tax, come join the movement. www.fairtax.org


----------



## jimmystriton

I thik we can all complain here but it will do no good but make us feel better. I think it is absolutely absurd that they get away with it. I will just sale my boat to my sister who lives in another state. Register it there where they dont have plates on trailers. Boat will be registered in her name and their DNR and be done with it. Sis wanna buy a brand new triton for a dollar. Sold!!!!!!!!!!!! No more taxes for that luxury......now all i need is some water in Lanier and i can go to the lake......Granted it has come up some. The COE must have been off for the last couple weeks....


----------



## NottelyBILL

what's the statement about the county the boat resides in for more than 159 days i think it is. What if you keep the boat at the lake for 158 days then bring it home for 158 days and then for the remaining days leave at a friends house in another county?


----------



## jimmystriton

I think my boat that my sister will purchase for 1 dollar will reside in multiple location. None of which anyone of them will add up to or exceed 158 days. If we have to pay this tax then can we tax stupid people for being stupid..   What about a tax on anyone who wears their pants hanging off their butts???????


----------



## NottelyBILL

hey i like that idea- how about $5 a pound per butt crack no matter what county you live in.


----------



## Randy

You can't beat their system.  Get a kayak, no registration!


----------



## NottelyBILL

Now Randy if I wanted a boat with a hole in it I could have shot the snake that fell into my boat last summer. Actually there was no snake and I wouldn't have shot him if there was (were, which is it). All animals and kayaks need their freedom. Taxes are the libs way to try and control the people so let us think of them in a kayak with a snake. How do they resolve the enviromental and ethnical issue. can you tell i am bored and want this global warming to end so I can go fishing.


----------



## jigman

Randy said:


> They actually told you 7500.00 and not 1000.00.  The county owes me a lot of back tax money!!!


Randy
I'm with you on this one I live in pike county and have paid 10 % of my boats value including everything about it for the past 15 years


----------



## livewire328

*Airplanes and taxes*

A buddy of mine told me about what Walton County did to his father who lives back off of the main road who has two boats sitting on his property. One a bass tracker maybe late 90's model the other a junked V-hull with weeds in it.  Walton County flew over his property saw the two boats and taxed him on both for personal property tax.  The owner disputed the one with weeds is not operational and was told it is still a boat and on his property.  Need I say more?


----------



## Kent Prescott

jimmystriton said:


> Doe sanyone agree with this crap. I saved and saved to buy a boat. I bought a boat and paid sales tax on it. The I pay to register the trailer...then I pay DNR to register the boat...then to find out I have to pay a tax for personal property...what kind of crap is this. Oh yeah I also have to pay to use what used to be a lake......Talk about sticking it to you......GA has that down. This should be so illegal. Whta about bycycle tax they dont have it. no four wheeler tax. Why is it the harder you work the more the gov sticks it to you.....Is there no one else here that calls ****** on this.....


There is a $7500.00 cap on Marine Property Taxes and this I found out this year could be because the tax assessors overly assessed the FAIR MARKET VALUE due to the not filling out the Marine Property Tax Returns correctly. The Cherokee County Tax Assessor said they could place their own value on the Marine Property when you did not fill out the return, they did just that by placing their extreme FMV of my 2015 14  foot Polar Kraft utility boat without a motor at $6155.00 for the boat and a 50 hp motor that does not exist. They also placed a FMV on my 2001 Tracker Pro Crappie, which is not functional, boat nor motor, at $1995.00 which must be "FUNCTIONALLY" located at my home. They claim to have the right to place their own FMV on your Marine Property, in Cherokee County, when you fail to complete the entire tax return. Now all fisherman know for a fact the Coast Guard Label on their boats state the maximum horsepower that can be used on their 14 foot boats. Nothing bigger than a 25 HP motor is legally allowed on a 14 foot Jon boat. The county tax assessor put a 50 hp on the boat, which increased its FMV by some $5000.00 as the NADA Blue Book places the value of the boat alone at $1050.00. In total the county tax assessor has placed our Marine Property taxes at $13,150.00, which is $7100.00 over the true FMV of the three boats. They also claim that it is up to you to examine the tax returns sent to you by May 14th of each year to file any appeals and/or exemptions to property taxes. They also claim they are protected by state law in doing what they do. Fraud and forgery enter anyone's mind here. The elderly, the Disable Persons, and the Disabled Veterans do not know they have exemptions available to them in Georgia, especially Cherokee County, unless they check the exemptions at least twice a year. And, that means you must check each year to be certain you still have the exemptions as they Tax Assessors says it is the property owners responsibility to do so, not their responsibility as they will take more that allowed if you do not check. Anyone disabled and over 62 years of age have the Disabled Homestead, the Disabled Veterans Homestead, and/or the Homestead exemption available to them, but THEY must apply in person to receive any exemptions at all and review those exemptions at least once a year. God bless and be with you all.


----------



## Kent Prescott

jigman said:


> Randy
> I'm with you on this one I live in pike county and have paid 10 % of my boats value including everything about it for the past 15 years


Check your exemptions and fair market values. Always check the NADA Marine Blue Book FMV and put it on your Marine property tax returns. Mine was worth $1050, boat alone, because I forgot to fill out the value on that one return, they place their own value for the boat and a 50 hp motor, which is illegal to have on the boat, at $6155.00. This is Cherokee County where the Chief Tax Assessor loves to extremely over tax people, in my humble opinion. File your exemptions NOW.


----------



## Kent Prescott

livewire328 said:


> *Airplanes and taxes*
> 
> A buddy of mine told me about what Walton County did to his father who lives back off of the main road who has two boats sitting on his property. One a bass tracker maybe late 90's model the other a junked V-hull with weeds in it.  Walton County flew over his property saw the two boats and taxed him on both for personal property tax.  The owner disputed the one with weeds is not operational and was told it is still a boat and on his property.  Need I say more?


Brother, the marine property must be FUNCTIONAL, the law states that only marine property that is FUNCTIONALLY located on the property can be taxed. If it is not functional, it is considered a aggregate decoration or such of the home and land. He can still have the county refund the taxes he has paid on his marine property since the date he disputed the taxes, by law. Hold on, I will find it. 
Per Georgia Code section  48-5-16(d), (1) As used in this subsection, the term: (A) "Boat" means every description of watercraft used or capable of being used as a means of transportation on the water. (B) "Functionally located" means located in a county in this state for 184 days or more during the immediately preceding calendar year. The 184 days or more requirement of this subsection shall mean the cumulative total number of days during such calendar year, which days may, but shall not be required to be, consecutive. (2) Any person who owns tangible personal property in the form of a boat which is functionally located for recreational or convenience purposes in a county in this state other than the county in which such person maintains a permanent legal residence shall return such property for taxation to the tax commissioner or tax receiver of the county in which such property is functionally located. Tangible personal property of a person which does not meet the 184 days or more requirement provided for in this subsection shall be returned for taxation in the manner provided for in Code Section 48-5-11.


----------



## Kent Prescott

jimmystriton said:


> if you believe he cheney is not loading his pocket you are crazy. You know why there were no other bids...cause it was closed.......they were the only bid accepted. Unless you have been there I dont think you have any right to make any judgement on what goes on there. Our gov is robbing us and if we continue to sit back it is going to nothing but get worse.......what happened to standing up for what is right.....run down to the hospital and see if you can get a backbone and stand up for what is right.....just like pressing 1 for english.......or saying the pledge of allegiance with the word god in it. If you dont like it LEAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!our fore fathers sure would be proud.....


Don't know who Cheney is?


----------



## Kent Prescott

Gmonkey said:


> By the way, I think the boat tax sucks too.
> 
> I was curious how the state of Ga knows I keep my boat in Bartow co.  I called and asked, and they said the person at the storage place must have phoned it in.    Nothing in my boat registration mentioned Bartow co.  Maybe the tax here is lower than Cobb.


You registered the boat, that is all they need. However, if you do not meet the functional code or the $7500.00 FMV of the boat, they can't tax you. Remember, the tax assessor is subject to the law too. 
Per Georgia Code section  48-5-16(d), (1) As used in this subsection, the term: (A) "Boat" means every description of watercraft used or capable of being used as a means of transportation on the water. (B) "Functionally located" means located in a county in this state for 184 days or more during the immediately preceding calendar year. The 184 days or more requirement of this subsection shall mean the cumulative total number of days during such calendar year, which days may, but shall not be required to be, consecutive. (2) Any person who owns tangible personal property in the form of a boat which is functionally located for recreational or convenience purposes in a county in this state other than the county in which such person maintains a permanent legal residence shall return such property for taxation to the tax commissioner or tax receiver of the county in which such property is functionally located. Tangible personal property of a person which does not meet the 184 days or more requirement provided for in this subsection shall be returned for taxation in the manner provided for in Code Section 48-5-11.


----------



## Kent Prescott

capt stan said:


> Yep I take it every year with a lot of pain for my boat. It kills me I have to pay more tax on my boat then the truck that pulls it. Makes NO sense


Apply for your exemptions. Look up the FMV in the NADA Marine Blue Book and put that value in the Marine Property tax return. If you are disabled or over 62 you are eligible for one or more tax exemptions.


----------



## Kent Prescott

jimmystriton said:


> what about people on bikes lets make them pay bike tax. and people that walk can pay walking tax. So if I am understanding if you work hard to have nice toys the gov is going to put it to you.....if your a bum you get free handouts from them......oh makes sense....canada is looking better and better.......


I believe that is already here or is going to be. Stickers will be required. As to four wheelers, HUVs, and such they too are taxable as I understand it. And, Gators or HUVs and four wheelers ARE NOT allowed on a public roadway, including dirt bikes. There are steep fines for being on a public roadway with these, even taking the vehicle.


----------



## Kent Prescott

javelin225ho said:


> im with ya bro!  i just got notification on my "Luxury" tax......now i have to go take my 20ft luxury item and put 30 gal of gas in it and pay the 15 cent state tax on it plus the 18 cent fed tax on every gallon.....its crap if you ask me.  atleast we dont have to pay a toll on the roads that lead to the lake......well, atleast i dont.


Check your exemptions NOW, apply for those where you are eligible NOW. Over 62 or disabled.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Back when I had a jon boat w/trolling motor(1990's) I never registered it.I went to the local kmart,picked up and filled out the papers,but never mail them.Those papers were good for 60 days and I was never checked.The only public lake I ever fished from it was Acworth Lake.


----------



## Jack Ryan

jimmystriton said:


> Doe sanyone agree with this crap. I saved and saved to buy a boat. I bought a boat and paid sales tax on it. The I pay to register the trailer...then I pay DNR to register the boat...then to find out I have to pay a tax for personal property...what kind of crap is this. Oh yeah I also have to pay to use what used to be a lake......Talk about sticking it to you......GA has that down. This should be so illegal. Whta about bycycle tax they dont have it. no four wheeler tax. Why is it the harder you work the more the gov sticks it to you.....Is there no one else here that calls ****** on this.....


 "The two happiest days in every boat owner's life are..."


----------



## Kent Prescott

Jeff Raines said:


> Back when I had a jon boat w/trolling motor(1990's) I never registered it.I went to the local kmart,picked up and filled out the papers,but never mail them.Those papers were good for 60 days and I was never checked.The only public lake I ever fished from it was Acworth Lake.


You won't do that now. They check on all the Allatoona areas.


----------



## JackSprat

Kent Prescott said:


> You won't do that now. They check on all the Allatoona areas.




They for sure will check you on Bear Creek which is an electric only lake.


----------



## LTZ25

It’s a very bad tax . Not fair .


----------



## 10sne1

So if I have land/a cabin, for retirement  in Ga.  I need to keep everything registered in Florida?!


----------



## SeaNile

BOAT
Break Out Another Thousand


----------



## jcbcpa

Be thankful you don't have to pay it on your furniture and appliances. Otherwise all personal property is subject to ad valorem tax with the exception of a few exemptions.


----------



## JackSprat

10sne1 said:


> So if I have land/a cabin, for retirement  in Ga.  I need to keep everything registered in Florida?!



Sure.  

That way you can have a nice dialectical discussion with the man in the boat with all the blue lights about how it is you have a Ga. resident fishing license but you are fishing out of a boat registered in your name in Fl.

Or you can just keep buying that OOS fishing license which  each year will pay for several years personal property tax on a boat.


----------



## LTZ25

He will not have a Ga. lic unless he moves his permanent residency here , I agree about the game wardens messing with out of state guys but they can't be as bad a those Florida MP .


----------



## JackSprat

LTZ25 said:


> He will not have a Ga. lic unless he moves his permanent residency here , I agree about the game wardens messing with out of state guys but they can't be as bad a those Florida MP .



He will have a GA. license if he is fishing Lake Oconee as his signature indicates he will.


----------



## 10sne1

Not looking for argument. I am just wishing to know how things work across the boarder. I am a land owner in Madison, pay taxes and have to pay non-resident fresh water liscence in Ga. so when I retire, I guess I need to talk to the Ga. as I won’t be having a Ga. resident liscence but will have a FL. Registered Boat? Wander how I can keep from having that dialectical discussion?


----------



## JackSprat

10sne1 said:


> Not looking for argument. I am just wishing to know how things work across the boarder. I am a land owner in Madison, pay taxes and have to pay non-resident fresh water liscence in Ga. so when I retire, I guess I need to talk to the Ga. as I won’t be having a Ga. resident liscence but will have a FL. Registered Boat? Wander how I can keep from having that dialectical discussion?




If you keep your FL. fishing license, you will be o.k.  for while.

The problem is going to be that if you keep a boat in GA for a certain period of time (60 days?) you are supposed to register it in GA.

There is  a dichotomy between you boat registration and your fishing license -you can keep your FL fishing license forever and buy a non-resident license forever, but if you keep your boat in Georgia, you will eventually have to register it in Georgia.

That said, I know Georgians who very dutifully haul their boats up from FL every 60 days, to keep from having to register it in FL.

I have never heard of the GW pursuing this too vigorously, but if he keeps seeing your FL. reg. boat on the lake, he might ask questions.

Personally, unless you have a 100ft yacht on Lake Oconee, I think trying to structure your affairs to avoid the marine personal property tax is letting the tail way your dog.

The issue will bleed over to your driver's license, car and trailer tags, and so on.  I can tell  you that the counties and local LEO are much more vigorous about pursuing car registrations than boat taxes.

If you cannot claim the homestead exemption on your real property, you will pay more property tax in one year than several years of boat tax.


----------



## LTZ25

JackSprat said:


> He will have a GA. license if he is fishing Lake Oconee as his signature indicates he will.


I meant he would not have a Georgia Residents license . .


----------



## RollerCoaster

jimmystriton said:


> Doe sanyone agree with this crap. I saved and saved to buy a boat. I bought a boat and paid sales tax on it. The I pay to register the trailer...then I pay DNR to register the boat...then to find out I have to pay a tax for personal property...what kind of crap is this. Oh yeah I also have to pay to use what used to be a lake......Talk about sticking it to you......GA has that down. This should be so illegal. Whta about bycycle tax they dont have it. no four wheeler tax. Why is it the harder you work the more the gov sticks it to you.....Is there no one else here that calls ****** on this.....


Have you ever in your life voted for a democrat?
They start it all. Just saying......


----------



## JackSprat

RollerCoaster said:


> Have you ever in your life voted for a democrat?
> They start it all. Just saying......



I don't believe the Democrats started the sales tax on used vehicles, which was a payoff to the car dealers.

I don't think the Democrats started the hike in gasoline taxes that we pay on every gallon of gas.

The sales tax on used cars is especially clever, because the tax is paid on the state assessed value every time it is sold, for the life of the car. The Democrats aren't smart enough to figure out to gouge that many people over the life of one car.

Just saying


----------



## m2Speedy

Can someone enlighten me please?
I bought a new 2018 year boat recently, registered and located in Cobb County, and am trying to find out how the Marine Property Tax process works....  
Will Cobb mail me their assessment in January 2019?
if yes, do they use the full retail price, sales price at purchase, another calculation of FMV and I'm stuck with that valuation? 
Could I appeal it using the NADA Marine Guide price on same boat?
or....  do I fill out the PT-50 Form and send it in by April 1st?
either way, they send or I fill out form and send in, when is the actual assessed value billed and when it is due to the county?
anyone know the formula for how Cobb calculates the amount due?


----------



## Kent Prescott

It will be in your Tax Returns in January 2019, yes. You will be required to place a value on it. Marine NADA Blue Book is the best way to go.


----------



## m2Speedy

When you say in Tax Return in January... please clarify because I’ve never gotten a Tax Return in January. 
It gets mailed to me by county as a blank form 50PT correct?
I send back by April 1st?
When do I receive the actual calculated tax bill? and when is that then due?


----------



## Dustin Pate

There are a number of threads on here that address this issue, but I’ll summarize it again.

In Georgia, boats fall under Marine personal property taxes. Any combination of personal property valued over $7501 will pay taxes. That can be one boat, two boats, one boat and a business personal property account, etc. Personal property returns are mailed by the Assessor’s office as close to January 1 as possible and need to be returned by April 1.

Will you get a return? It depends on if your Assessor is keeping up with their DNR uploads. All boat data comes from DNR data (some may get found during field work though) and then is uploaded into their CAMA system. It also depends on when your boat was registered vs. when the DNR data was sent to the DOR. Sometimes a late registration won’t show up until the following year. Valuations mainly come from ABOS, although other options may be used if a boat doesn’t show up in that pricing guide. Make and model info is only as good as what comes from DNR, and it isn’t always correct. This can cause offices to place a wrong value. This is the reason it is important to open and verify your return when you get it, and not throw it in the trash.

Once the returns are processed, and if your value crosses the $7501 threshold, you will get a Notice in early summer. This is the same notice you get on your real property. This notice gives you 45 days to make an appeal if you don’t agree with the value. You can then present any data that supports your opinion of value.

Sometime after that 45 days the Assessors/Tax Commissioners will have the digest certified and can issue bills. What you pay in taxes is formulated the same for personal property as it is real property.

Fair market value
X 40%
= Assessed value
X mill rate
= tax bill


----------



## Kent Prescott

m2Speedy said:


> When you say in Tax Return in January... please clarify because I’ve never gotten a Tax Return in January.
> It gets mailed to me by county as a blank form 50PT correct?
> I send back by April 1st?
> When do I receive the actual calculated tax bill? and when is that then due?


Go to https://www.nadaguides.com/Boats and select Power Boats. You can find your boat there.


----------



## Kent Prescott

Go to https://www.nadaguides.com/Boats and select Power Boats. You can find your boat there.


----------

